# Crochet Through the Woods Hooded Neck Warmer



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This crochet hat/neck warmer combo pattern struck me as being so perfect for cold winter months or early morning walks, and what a great Christmas gift it would make. I'd love a hat like this ! The pattern is a downloadable form that apparently can be purchased through a book or as a single patter for a fraction of the cost.

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Crochet_Through_The_Woods_Hooded_Neck_Warmer__D10662220.html


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

That is very pretty.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Like this one. Looks very contemporary


----------

